# cheapest butterfly nets?



## Colorcham427 (Mar 24, 2010)

what websites are cheaper than the following two? you guys have been in this hobby way longer than i have, hope to find some better deals than these!

P.S. I already checked Ebay.

http://www.butterflyhavengiftshop.com/netscagescases.html

http://educationalscience.com/terrariums.htm


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://livemonarch.com/

get mine from them. Absolutely love 'em and so do my empusidae.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 24, 2010)

Depends how big of a net, pole, and how fine of a mesh you want. Most dollar stores carry kids nets that will catch butterflies fine though they have shorter poles then the ones you have listed. I got some nice five-ten dollar long bamboo poled nets from random stores like target, toy stores, ect... They have always worked fine though if you are looking for a more professional looking butterfly net that is large I would expect to spend at least $20 bucks unless you find a place offering a sale.

Edit-Wait are you asking for net cages or net nets? Lol might have miss read your post.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, if you are looking for cages, a number of us use Live Monarchs, but Krissim Klaw makes a good point!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought the same, nets, and dollar store works for me too, fact is I am due a visit to them! but must find a Bug sitter first


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 25, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Depends how big of a net, pole, and how fine of a mesh you want. Most dollar stores carry kids nets that will catch butterflies fine though they have shorter poles then the ones you have listed. I got some nice five-ten dollar long bamboo poled nets from random stores like target, toy stores, ect... They have always worked fine though if you are looking for a more professional looking butterfly net that is large I would expect to spend at least $20 bucks unless you find a place offering a sale.
> 
> Edit-Wait are you asking for net cages or net nets? Lol might have miss read your post.


net cages, i already have a few nice nets! hah all good, thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm with Rebecca on "dollar store". Spring is the time of year they get them in too. Wouldn't hurt to begin calling around in your area. You can't go wrong for a buck! I got a bunch of them last year, but then my dad flew up from Mexico and packed most of them in his suitcase to take back for my bug crazy mom!

(oh, "nets")


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Christopher's butterfly net cages. http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php use them to hold bunch of hatchling and also the place for adult mantis pairing up. Reasonable price, fine thread allow to hold fruit flies but at the same time provide plenty of ventilation. Christopher recently come out a new pyramid net cage, smaller than the foot cube net cage popular among hobbyists here. With his permission, following is the 'sneak preview' for his latest cage.





Dimensions are 11" bottom square, 4" top square, and 12" tall approximately.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 25, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> I use Christopher's butterfly net cages. http://www.livemonarch.com/store_enclosures.php use them to hold bunch of hatchling and also the place for adult mantis pairing up. Reasonable price, fine thread allow to hold fruit flies but at the same time provide plenty of ventilation. Christopher recently come out a new pyramid net cage, smaller than the foot cube net cage popular among hobbyists here. With his permission, following is the 'sneak preview' for his latest cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG where can you get that pyramid cage or is not out yet!!!  The pyramid net cages have always been my all time favorites but I can't find any place that carries them any more. Insect Lore used to carry them but several years ago they dropped them from their line.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 26, 2010)

Krissim Klaw said:


> OMG where can you get that pyramid cage or is not out yet!!!
> 
> The pyramid net cages have always been my all time favorites but I can't find any place that carries them any more. Insect Lore used to carry them but several years ago they dropped them from their line.


Email Christopher ([email protected]). It is not out on his site yet. I believed it is $7 each.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 26, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Email Christopher ([email protected]). It is not out on his site yet. I believed it is $7 each.


siiiiick! thanks Yen for this good word brahh.


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 14, 2010)

how big are they


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 14, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Email Christopher ([email protected]). It is not out on his site yet. I believed it is $7 each.


how big are they


----------



## sbugir (Jul 14, 2010)

eur0pein said:


> how big are they


12" cube. I'm not sure about the pyramid ones.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 26, 2010)

I know everyone finally caught on that the post was about net cages.

But on the topic of butterfly nets, I can tell you, if you are sweeping, get quality nets. If you're prancing around a field swinging at individual specimen, then cheap might be ok because the cheap ones are light.

As an alternative I started but never finished. Bridal veil material from the fabric store is a common material in out entomology department. It looks easy to use it to replace the net on an old fishing net. But that would involve some fairly handy sewing skills.


----------

